# code p0720 p01574



## xsolrac12 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello, 
I have a 2003 1.8L automatic Sentra with trouble codes p0720 p01574, the car has a lot of trouble shifting, I was told by a mechanic to replace the output shaft speed sensor/ revolution sensor. I did a lot of searching for the sensor and all ive been able to find is the revolution sensor for a 2.5L sentra and only a speed sensor for the 1.8L, so my question is a 2.5L output shaft speed sensor the same thing as the speed sensor on the 1.8L?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Look up the parts at RockAuto.com and see if the part numbers match up.


----------

